# Imagery



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi Mike,I'm part way through the programme and there are some tapes that I haven't listened to I think only side 6.I'm trying to find out what exactly what you do with the imagery. If you start to have an attack of say D does the therapy kick in automatically or do you have to conciously think of an image in order for the attack to diminish. I'm still not sure what I would have to do if anything during one of these episodes.I'm trying to sort this out in my head how all of this would work in practice which is difficult as my knowledge is little better than zero.Kind regards.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hello JP2,Thanks for your email.you will know from others postings that what listeners are doing is learning a new skill.When we learn to ride a bike, we cannot imagine how it will feel, we can watch others and hope we can do the same thing, and we usually do.Some people will add their own imagery, some will tweak my suggestions, others will relisten to the program and get more results second time around.the way the individual uses the processes is just that an individual thing. You may understand better when you have completed the program.Also it depends on other factors such as, are listeners, listening to it in the thoughts that they are learning a skill or relearning an old skill, or are they doing it to see if it works, or "its another thing that I've tried and it wont work" Others will try and rush the process, try and skip a bit, oters may have preconscieved ideas, is tere resistance etc. Only the lister will know themselves. Also many people continue to have relief and improvement after the 100 days are over, so it is a gradual progressive thing for most people, and the more they understand the process, the better it will feel and the more they will feel comfortable using what they have learned.Hope this helps, sorry for the delay in replying.Best RegardsMike


----------

